# Blank Shirts with TAGS



## brOln_mYnd (Mar 24, 2010)

im somewhat new here (new member, been referencing this site) and i know this question may have been asked several times.

But where can i order several different color BLANK shirts with no design with my Custom Tag sewn in?
Like just a plain regular T-Shirt with just my tag?


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Devin, it would cost you a fortune. You can cut the labels out and heat press you label in.


----------



## brOln_mYnd (Mar 24, 2010)

what would the cost be like?
If I were to place a 35 tee order what would the price look like?


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

I would guess $3 to $4 dollars a shirt. John


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You first have to have custom tags made. Then, you can send them to TSC Apparel Collection and for an extra 30 cents or so they will sew them in shirts you buy there.


----------

